# Any 135 Gallon suggestions?



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

Planning on setting up another tank with in the next few months

Tank Dimensions 72" L x 18" W x 24" H 
(click for larger image)


What I want in a LED is basically control (ramp up/down, dimming, timer, etc)

Aiming for 40-50 PAR at substrate for carpet plants, mainly Monte Carlo and HC Cuba. Considered higher PAR for AR Mini. I've considered Nitrate limitation for making red plants redder but an RO unit would set me back by $200 at least (Nitrate from tap is 35-40 PPM iirc)

I narrowed down to 2 on the market LEDs:
2x 36" Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 + WiFi Controller (around $405 ?)
DSunY 72" (3 panel version, around $500?) 

the only thing I'm not sure about the Fluval 2.0 are the PAR levels in the front corners. According to this thread I'll have about 58 PAR at 20" at center. I'm guessing I'll be at my 40 minimum par goal at 23-24"

Another option I considered was DIY but I think that might end up costing me over $600? I've only considered this in case I ever decide to hang my lights instead
(click for larger image)


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well you seem to be on the right track. Your DIY build is really over $800 AFAICT.
some cost savings:
Bluefish mini over full bluefish.
Find substitute for Makers HS.
some of those diodes can be had on eek bay for 1/3 the cost of "retail".
you could save about $70 by going eekbay white Rebels:









so say diodes are $129
bluefish mini $100
power sup $60
LDD-h (h only though tech. some L's work but I digress) say ( (just ballparking)
$45 slow boat from china..

$334..
$400 straight steves..
Your running 3W emitters w/ fairly good spacing Makers, in my mind, is overkill.Now if you were running big COBS I may change my opinion..

Add $50-60 substitute heat sink.


----------



## Onyx165 (Jul 16, 2013)

Go DIY, its more fun :icon_cool

Go with bridgelux's Vero decor COBs over the luxeon whites. 6x https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/bridgelux/BXRC-27G1000-B-03/976-1179-ND/3913149 and 6x https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/bridgelux/BXRC-56G4000-F-24/976-1287-ND/5180259 will cover your whole tank, give you better CRI, will be cheaper, and are more efficient.

Check out Fissure's beastly diy LED for, imo, the best planted tank light possible: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...o-leds-colored-leds-*updated-2015-05-25*.html. Single color diodes (deep red, blue, etc) are a matter of preference/ completely optional, but vero decors on a solid makers heatsink are the best starting point.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Calculated CRI for the above array is 98........... 
Now that is subject to many factors and "interpretation"..
not dissing the Vero's .. great chips, another brand of high quality (and price) COBS is Luminous Devices "studio" chips.
Only 2 Kelvin temps..and slightly less efficient than Veros but so far run wonderful.. (Well Luminous Device COB'a opted out of the studio though the base emitters are probably identical and just binning and phosphor differences)

Luminus Devices: XNOVA Studio LED? Series
At 36V V(f) they are a bit more inconvenient to power..
$20 for 36W chip.. 
http://www.digikey.com/product-deta...VM-14-56-95-36-AC00-F2-2/1214-1267-ND/5041238


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> Add $50-60 substitute heat sink.


what would you suggest? would some aluminium C-channels be enough? Everbilt 3/4 in. W x 9/16 in. H x 96 in. L Aluminum C-Channel with 1/16 in. Thick-802667 - The Home Depot

or maybe something like this?
Discount China Wholesale Aluminum Heatsink for 20x3W or 60x1W Led- 600x76x22mm [HS-R60]- US$10.29 - SatisLED Store,Wholesale China LED Lamps, Power LED, LED Strips, LED Floodlights, LED Tubes, LED Spotlights, LED Downlights, LED Aquarium Light LED Hi

the heat sinks are what had me stumped when i initially did the mock up


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I've used just flat bar for 3W LEd's.. but to be more official, some have bought from here:
HeatsinkUSA
1" or greater.. 
The 1" is actually cheaper than flat bar stock.. 

The 1.83 @ $48/72" is arguably better for passive cooling (high fins thick foot..)
Even using 3 is only $150....
Or 2- 1.83, 1- 1"

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...43218-my-large-planted-tank-experience-2.html
vince892 used the same heat sinks in this 200gal 3w build..
Or similar..









CORRECTION: Now that I think about it he used a local Canadian supplier for the heat sinks.
"we" considered something like this as well.. 
Buy T-Slotted Aluminum Extrusion | CPI Automation

At $4/foot it was pretty reasonable:
http://store.cpiautomation.com/mechanical/aluminum-extrusion/9025-Quick-Frame/


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

How would I go about wiring 3 Drivers to 1 channel? Pretty sure I need 3 1000 mA for the whole 5000K channel


```
5000K  x36 | 1000 mA Driver | 3v    | 108 watts
2700K x18  | 1000 mA Driver | 2.5v  | 45 watts
Cyan x6    | 1000 mA Driver | 2.95v | 17.7 watts
Blue x3    | 700 mA Driver  | 3.27v | 6.867 watts
Deep Red x5| 700 mA Driver  | 2.2v  | 7.7 watts
Violet x4  | 700 mA Driver  | 3.7v  | 10.6 watts

195.867 watts @ 100%

1000 mA Driver 1 | 12x 5000K | 36/48v
1000 mA Driver 2 | 12x 5000K | 36/48v
1000 mA Driver 3 | 12x 5000K | 36/48v
1000 mA Driver 4 | 9x 2700K  | 22.5/48v
1000 mA Driver 5 | 9x 2700K  | 22.5/48v
1000 mA Driver 6 | Cyan      | 17.7/48v
700 mA Driver 1  | Blue      | 9.81/48v
700 mA Driver 2  | Deep Red  | 11/48v
700 ma Driver 3  | Violet    | 14.8/48v
```


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

yea best to use a 48V power supply and 12 diodes per series string.. 1 LDD per string. All can be wired in parallel to the ps. All PWM wires can go to one channel of the controller.
PWM not shown:

pretend each is a row of 12 diodes..









you can ignore the fan qand temp control part (that whole center control board really) part but pretend the Aduino is a tc-420
It uses a voltage regulator to drop the 48V to 12V to power the Aduino(tc-420 or whatever)


----------

